# Il calciatore con più personalità di sempre.



## Renegade (10 Luglio 2015)

Dopo quello sulla tecnica stravinto da Dinho, uno di questo tipo ci voleva. Ci sono stati grandissimi giocatori, dalle personalità più vaste, differenti e particolari. Ma se devo dire un nome, vado con Diego Armando Maradona.


----------



## Renegade (10 Luglio 2015)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]

Non so perchè mi aspetto nomi imprevedibili da voi


----------



## sion (10 Luglio 2015)

franco baresi


----------



## pipporo (10 Luglio 2015)

Gennaro Gattuso .


----------



## Renegade (10 Luglio 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> franco baresi



Oh ne aveva tantissima, sì. E' quella che si suol dire ''personalità silenziosa''. Gli bastava uno sguardo. Gli stessi calciatori del Real Madrid raccontarono cos'era Baresi.


----------



## Renegade (10 Luglio 2015)

pipporo ha scritto:


> Gennaro Gattuso .



Secondo me non spicca su molti altri... Forse il più grintoso, ma come personalità siamo al pari di un Roy Keane, entrambi comunque dei sergenti


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Luglio 2015)

Stavolta è impossibile, ce ne sono tanti e tutti diversi quindi sono imparagonabili. E' dura.


----------



## davoreb (10 Luglio 2015)

Direi Franco Baresi o Maradona anche se devo ammettere di averli visto poco.

Bisogna capire che cosa si intende con personalità, i due esempi sopra spiccano perchè entrambi fuoriclasse con quel quid in più che è la personalità ma prima di tutto sono entrambi fuoriclasse nel loro ruolo.

Per me un giocatore che considero mediocre e che ha grandissima personalità è Bonucci un altro e Mexes.

Per esempio penso che Bonucci e Ranocchia tecnicamente si equivalgono e la differenza abissale di rendimento è data dalla personalità del primo.


----------



## Djici (10 Luglio 2015)

Concordo sui nomi già detti prima. Ci aggiungo Cantona e Ibra. Ma c'è ne sono tanti altri


----------



## Renegade (10 Luglio 2015)

Personalità sotto qualsiasi gamma la si voglia intendere. Carisma, trasmettere adrenalina/sicurezza, comunicazione coi compagni, essere trascinatori, tipo di carattere ecc.


----------



## numero 3 (10 Luglio 2015)

Maradona e basta


----------



## bonvo74 (10 Luglio 2015)

Baresi


----------



## Ma che ooh (10 Luglio 2015)

Montolivo


----------



## Ma che ooh (10 Luglio 2015)

No dai seriamente dico Diego Armando Maradona


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (10 Luglio 2015)

Clarence


----------



## Butcher (10 Luglio 2015)

Baresi, Maldini, Zidane, Ibrahimovic, Buffon, Giggs, Seedorf. Ce ne sono tanti.


----------



## devils milano (10 Luglio 2015)

Baresi è Baresi non si tocca..dei calciatori "moderni" un nome su tutti Steven Gerrard


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Luglio 2015)

Questa è davvero dura, se penso ad un calciatore di personalità mi viene subito in mente Baresi, perché in mezzo al campo era un tempio, l'oasi sicura dove rifugiarsi per gli altri, Baresi era il classico monumento vivente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Luglio 2015)

Ce ne sono tantissimi eh, ma su tutti ne dico 2
Ronaldo il fenomeno perché non si è mai fatto problemi ad andar nella squadra rivale di quella in cui aveva giocato (Real-Barca / Inter-Milan) e senza farsi finte remore..e poi per il modo in cui ha giocato a soli 22 anni il mondiale del '98

Clarence per mille motivi ma uno su tutti per il fatto di essersi presentato ogni volta che era necessario sul dischetto dei rigori benché abbia sbagliato quasi ogni volta (ci vogliono degli attributi grandi come una casa)

Poi vabbè è chiaro che Maradona sia un altro ma lo reputo troppo debole fuori dal campo per dire che ha molta personalità


----------



## prebozzio (10 Luglio 2015)

Materazzi.


----------



## Sanchez (10 Luglio 2015)

Padoin che nega l'autografo a CR7


----------



## Snake (10 Luglio 2015)

Cristiano Ronaldo


----------



## bmb (10 Luglio 2015)

Baresi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Luglio 2015)

Eric Cantona.


----------



## Lollo interista (10 Luglio 2015)

Per ora mi vengono in mente Maradona e Matthaeus


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Luglio 2015)

Personalità....interessante
Più in la facciamone uno sul carisma. Perché gente come Platini, Beckenbauer, Cruijff, Seedorf rientrano sicuro nel carisma, ma sulla personalità ho dei dubbi...credo nessuno può essere scritto in questo topic.

-Varela. Capitano Uruguay 1950, di lui m'ha colpito un discorso da vero capitano:
Era la Finale Mondiale del 1950 in Brasile contro il Brasile, varela disse queste parole ad un giocatore e alla squadra nello spogliatoio "Anche se i nostri dirigenti sono felici di perdere 4-0 a me non interessa. Io oggi scendo in campo per vincere, e se vedo un giocatore non combattere in questa battaglia, se la vedrà con me".
Palle quadrate.

-Maradona. Nulla da dire, a 15 anni parlava con il presidente dei problemi dei giocatori di 30 anni...

-Gullit. Un altro che a personalità non è inferiore a nessuno. Mitica la scena del suo primo anno al Milan quando Diego disse di Gullit che era si un ottimo giocatore, ma era merito anche della forza economica di Silvio. Risultato? Dopo poco tempo ci fu lo scontro col Napoli e l'olandese dominó il match. A fine gara andó a prendere in giro proprio Maradona.

Un altro episodio che merita e quando attaccó Capello al muro. E Capello lo temono giocatori come Rooney, Thuram, Ibrahimovic...

-Rivera. Uno che non si faceva problemi ad attaccare nessuno. Gianni è un mito.

-Ibrahimovic. Che dire di lui...cito che ha praticamente creato lui la mentalità vincente all'Inter e si è fatto sentire ovunque.

-Valentino Mazzola. Un uomo che sconfisse la timidezza trasformandola in Carisma e Personalità. Un anno fa ho letto che avrebbe potuto fare pure il politico. Tutti lo ascoltavano e tutti lo rispettavano.

Dicono che nel grande Torino parlava solo lui. Silenzio totale lì dentro.

Consiglio a tutti di leggere il libro su di lui. Un simbolo dell'Italia che purtroppo viene citato poco in TV.

-Totti. Ci mette sempre la faccia sia per parlare co i tifosi arrabbiati neri (più volte è sceso dal pullman circondato da ultrà. Ricordo anche il derby 2004). Sempre a testa alta prendendosi le proprie responsabilità. Un grande esempio.

-Del Piero. Ricordo quando si assumó la colpa della Finale 2000.

-Gattuso. Si sempre fatto valere ringhio. Inutile commentare, lo conoscono tutti.

-Roy Keane. Ferguson lo mandó via soprattutto perché aveva ormai un influenza enorme sui giocatori e aveva messo in discussione la sua autorità.

-Buffon. Un altro che ci ha messo sempre la faccia ammettendo anche delle cose poco carine (Scommesse, diploma comprato).

-Ramos. Nei momenti di difficoltà è il primo a dare il massimo. E affronta a testa alta qualsiasi situazione.

-C.Rondò. senza la sua personalità non sarebbe così.

Mi sono venuti in mente questi.


----------



## Torros (10 Luglio 2015)

mah..
impossibile stabilirlo...


----------



## Lollo interista (10 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> mah..
> impossibile stabilirlo...



Aspettavo con impazienza la tua disamina


----------



## hiei87 (11 Luglio 2015)

Penso si debba distinguere tra due sottocategorie della personalità:
La prima, prende in considerazione i leader carismatici, quelli che, anche soltanto con uno sguardo, riescono a farsi rispettare e comprendere dagli altri, e a farsi temere dagli avversari. Sicuramente appartengono a questa categoria tanti capitani storici e calciatori leggenderi come Valentino Mazzola (gli bastava rimboccarsi le maniche, quando la sua squadra era in difficoltà, per dare un segnale ai compagni), Franco Baresi, Franz Beckembauer, Gaetano Scirea, ma anche Diego Armando Maradona. La lista è lunghissima. Negli ultimi anni, forse Gerrard è stato l'emblema di questa tipologia di calciatore.
La seconda categoria è quella dei leader tecnici. Quelli che, nei momenti di maggiore difficiltà e nei grandi appuntamenti, vogliono il pallone, vogliono prendersi responsabilità, e riescono a trarre dalla pressione una fonte di energia, tirando al contempo fuori il meglio dai propri compagni. Anche qua non si può non nominare Diego Maradona. Un altro da citare per forza è Johan Crujiff. Per Zinedine Zidane parla il solo mondiale del 2006, mentre il Baggo di Usa '94 è la perfetta illustrazione di quanto descritto. Pelè a 16 anni vinceva un mondiale distribuendo sombreri agli avversari in finale come se fossero noccioline. 
Anche qui l'elenco è infinito. Come già è stato detto, Seedorf è questo tipo di giocatore. Iniesta è un altro che nei grandi match vuole palla e riesce a giocarla anche in mezzo a 5 avversari. Al suo apice, citerei anche Ronaldo il fenomeno. Al di là del mondiale del 2002, ho ancora in mente quella sua semifinale a Francia '98 contro l'Olanda, per non parlare della cavalcata dell'inter nella Coppa Uefa nello stesso anno.
Vorrei portare altri mille esempi, ma chiudo citando uno che ricade perfettamente in entrambe le categorie: Gabriel Omar Batistuta. Uno che stava quasi per portare la Fiorentina a vincere lo scudetto, e che è riuscito nell'impresa di farlo con la Roma. Uno dei leader più influenti e carismatici del calcio moderno.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Luglio 2015)

Ibrahimovic, Maldini, Seedorf


----------



## mr.wolf (11 Luglio 2015)

Gaetano Scirea


----------



## Djici (11 Luglio 2015)

Ci metto pure quei matti di Gascoigne e Best


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Luglio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ci metto pure quei matti di Gascoigne e Best





hiei87 ha scritto:


> Penso si debba distinguere tra due sottocategorie della personalità:
> La prima, prende in considerazione i leader carismatici, quelli che, anche soltanto con uno sguardo, riescono a farsi rispettare e comprendere dagli altri, e a farsi temere dagli avversari. Sicuramente appartengono a questa categoria tanti capitani storici e calciatori leggenderi come Valentino Mazzola (gli bastava rimboccarsi le maniche, quando la sua squadra era in difficoltà, per dare un segnale ai compagni), Franco Baresi, Franz Beckembauer, Gaetano Scirea, ma anche Diego Armando Maradona. La lista è lunghissima. Negli ultimi anni, forse Gerrard è stato l'emblema di questa tipologia di calciatore.
> La seconda categoria è quella dei leader tecnici. Quelli che, nei momenti di maggiore difficiltà e nei grandi appuntamenti, vogliono il pallone, vogliono prendersi responsabilità, e riescono a trarre dalla pressione una fonte di energia, tirando al contempo fuori il meglio dai propri compagni. Anche qua non si può non nominare Diego Maradona. Un altro da citare per forza è Johan Crujiff. Per Zinedine Zidane parla il solo mondiale del 2006, mentre il Baggo di Usa '94 è la perfetta illustrazione di quanto descritto. Pelè a 16 anni vinceva un mondiale distribuendo sombreri agli avversari in finale come se fossero noccioline.
> Anche qui l'elenco è infinito. Come già è stato detto, Seedorf è questo tipo di giocatore. Iniesta è un altro che nei grandi match vuole palla e riesce a giocarla anche in mezzo a 5 avversari. Al suo apice, citerei anche Ronaldo il fenomeno. Al di là del mondiale del 2002, ho ancora in mente quella sua semifinale a Francia '98 contro l'Olanda, per non parlare della cavalcata dell'inter nella Coppa Uefa nello stesso anno.
> Vorrei portare altri mille esempi, ma chiudo citando uno che ricade perfettamente in entrambe le categorie: Gabriel Omar Batistuta. Uno che stava quasi per portare la Fiorentina a vincere lo scudetto, e che è riuscito nell'impresa di farlo con la Roma. Uno dei leader più influenti e carismatici del calcio moderno.



Post. Per i Carismatici allora dovresti aggiungere anche Platini.


----------



## Marchisio89 (11 Luglio 2015)

Zlatan Ibrahimovic.


----------



## 2515 (11 Luglio 2015)

Franco Baresi, punto. Non me ne frega di chi ha il coraggio di rispondere al mister, di cambiare squadra (anche se della stessa città) o di picchiare chi non si allena.

Baresi tutto questo lo faceva stando praticamente zitto, uno che poteva essere un angelo coi compagni quanto un generale intoccabile in campo. Lui non ha mai dovuto aprire bocca per impartire una lezione a qualcuno, la bocca la usava per aiutare i compagni, le sue azioni parlavano per lui quando scendeva in campo.

Potete citare gli attaccanti che volete, ma è molto più difficile essere un leader quando hai 9 compagni su 10 a darti le spalle in campo e 11 avversari davanti e un tuo errore può facilmente costare un gol preso e a quei livelli in cui l'ha fatto e con la CONTINUITA' con cui l'ha fatto.

Un uomo che guidava la squadra e che solo a guardarlo capivi come dovevi comportarti, persino gli ex giocatori del Real Madrid che ci hanno giocato contro raccontano che capivano come sarebbe andata la partita e che avversario si sarebbero trovati di fronte guardando SOLO LUI.

Considerando poi che, come ha detto lui, in campo era silenzioso perché per lui stare in campo era anche uno sfogo per la morte dei genitori è tutto più emblematico della sua grandezza. Uno che in campo sfogava la rabbia ma non dava la minima impressione di essere arrabbiato, trasformandola in carica per i compagni senza dover aprire bocca e facendo da esempio.


Anche Scirea aveva grande personalità e umiltà come nessuno (se non sbaglio disse che festeggiò fino al mattino coi compagni uno scudetto vinto e vedendo gli operai andare a lavorare si vergognò), oltre che grande correttezza in campo. Ma in quanto a leadership non era come Baresi, lo stesso Agnelli lo affermò.


----------



## bonvo74 (11 Luglio 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Franco Baresi, punto. Non me ne frega di chi ha il coraggio di rispondere al mister, di cambiare squadra (anche se della stessa città) o di picchiare chi non si allena.
> 
> Baresi tutto questo lo faceva stando praticamente zitto, uno che poteva essere un angelo coi compagni quanto un generale intoccabile in campo. Lui non ha mai dovuto aprire bocca per impartire una lezione a qualcuno, la bocca la usava per aiutare i compagni, le sue azioni parlavano per lui quando scendeva in campo.
> 
> ...



amen


----------



## hiei87 (11 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Post. Per i Carismatici allora dovresti aggiungere anche Platini.



Sì...la lista è lunghissima....in generale gran parte dei fuoriclasse della storia del calcio potrebbero essere inseriti in almeno una delle due categorie...
Una considerazione. Io adoro Ibra, è uno dei miei giocatori preferiti in assoluto e farei carte false per rivederlo al Milan. Però non penso possa essere considerato tra i giocatori con più personalità di sempre. Ha sicuramente una grande personalità, ma nei grandi appuntamenti raramente lo si vede caricarsi sulle spalle la squadra.
Occhio a non confondere la personalità con la sicurezza di sè e l'arroganza. Lo stesso vale per Cristiano Ronaldo.
Sono sicuramente giocatori di personalità, ma non tra i più grandi di sempre in questo campo, almeno secondo me....


----------



## Victorss (12 Luglio 2015)

Franco Baresi. A detta di tutti, compagni avversari e persino arbitri, un monumento vivente all'interno del rettangolo di gioco.
Al secondo posto Valentino Mazzola, leggendario.


----------



## Renegade (12 Luglio 2015)

Non mi aspettavo tutto questo plebiscito per Baresi...
[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] grandi contenuti!


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Luglio 2015)

Nessuno mai come Paolo Maldini


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Luglio 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Franco Baresi, punto. Non me ne frega di chi ha il coraggio di rispondere al mister, di cambiare squadra (anche se della stessa città) o di picchiare chi non si allena.
> 
> Baresi tutto questo lo faceva stando praticamente zitto, uno che poteva essere un angelo coi compagni quanto un generale intoccabile in campo. Lui non ha mai dovuto aprire bocca per impartire una lezione a qualcuno, la bocca la usava per aiutare i compagni, le sue azioni parlavano per lui quando scendeva in campo.
> 
> ...



Standing ovation!

A volte quando sento parlare sulla personalita di gente come Mexes mi vene in mente tutto questo e per rispetto solo rido


----------



## Pivellino (13 Luglio 2015)

Zoff, Maradona, Beckembauer, Chruiff, Platini.
Tra i contemporanei Zlatan.
Nel Milan direi Maldini.


----------



## ps18ps (13 Luglio 2015)

io vorrei fare un nome che nessuno ha ancora fatto: di stefano


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Luglio 2015)

Ovviamente di giocatori con personalità ve ne sono stati molti, difficile fare una classifica,

ma se devo fare un nome con una personalità veramente particolare dico Clarence Seedorf.


----------



## Renegade (14 Luglio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ovviamente di giocatori con personalità ve ne sono stati molti, difficile fare una classifica,
> 
> ma se devo fare un nome con una personalità veramente particolare dico Clarence Seedorf.



Da uno che ha vissuto tutte le epoche del Milan quasi, mi stupisce non poco questo nome. Anche se sì, aveva tantissima personalità. Ma soprattutto nei momenti più duri e con maggior pressione. Ricordo ancora quella bomba nel Derby della rimonta.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Da uno che ha vissuto tutte le epoche del Milan quasi, mi stupisce non poco questo nome. Anche se sì, aveva tantissima personalità. Ma soprattutto nei momenti più duri e con maggior pressione. Ricordo ancora quella bomba nel Derby della rimonta.



Io parlo di personalità sul campo ma anche fuori, Seedorf ha una concezione di se stesso che va oltre il normale, sembra che nulla sfiori il suo ego, non gli importa dei giudizi degli altri, anche in presenza di situazioni difficili non si scompone.

Se vogliamo fare un paragone con un altro grandissimo della storia del Milan possiamo citare Baresi, uomo che in campo aveva una personalità enorme, sin dal suo esordio, bastava vederlo per una partita per capire che era di un altro pianeta,
per chi ha fatto in tempo a vederlo resta celebre il dribbling quasi all'esordio che si permise di fare a Pruzzo all'olimpico dentro la nostra area di rigore, era uno che già a 18 anni aveva una padronanza in campo da veterano e leader

Pero nella vita privata non è stato allo stesso livello, credo che conosciate le vicissitudini con la moglie e comunque dopo smesso non ha più avuto esperienze professionali in ruoli da leader, ricordo anche le lacrime al rigore fallito ai mondiali in USA, reazione assolutamente umana, ma che a Seedorf non sarebbe mai passata in mente,
come hanno già scritto altri avrebbe anche potuto sbagliare 10 rigori di file e ripresentarsi sul dischetto tranquillo, io apprezzo molto gli uomini che non hanno timore a sbagliare, sapendo che comunque vada loro hanno dato il massimo.


----------



## Mou (14 Luglio 2015)

Beckenbauer.


----------



## Renegade (16 Luglio 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Beckenbauer.



Ottimo nome, sì. Una vera e propria bestia. L'unico tedesco con quella personalità oggi è Muller


----------

